# Lets see your fishing boat!



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Thought it would be fun to see what everyone is fishing out of these days.
So lets see some of them!


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

You could get a whole bunch of down riggers on that bad boy!!!!


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

lmao, is that a chimney stack for a wood stove?? i actually like that boat. if it was repainted or something. like the back portch


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

If it is a stack for a wood stove, better be careful not to have the boat go up in flames. So much damn lacker on the damn thing!!!!


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually Fox412 has the same boat I've got. I keep thinking I'm going to trade it away for a 18ft Lund Alaskan SS in the shadow grass pattern. However having a boat that is paid off is kind of nice.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I would not want the gas bill on that thing... :eyeroll:

At WOT (wide open throttle) @ 26 gallons per hour x 8 engines= 208 gallons per hour @ $4.00 gal...$832/hour!!!! :lol:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

nice boat wingmaster, is that your dads or yours? Id be lieing if i said i haven't partied in that house a few times in my day :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

ruger1 said:


>


Wasn't that a drug smugglers boat in Europe? I remember reading an article about that boat! They had to catch it with a helicoptor!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's mine, my dad, and brother Nate's. Just picked it up yesterday. There's been alot of parties in this house. :beer: There's one tonight for Matt's college graduation. :beer:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

After 20 years with my old Bass Tracker I upgraded to this rig in January- I love this boat so far!


----------

